# Godly bachelor party ideas



## nwink (Nov 6, 2010)

My fellow Puritanboard members (male or female), I am to be the best man for a good friend/brother-in-Christ whose wedding is coming up soon. I'm planning a bachelor party that will be a God-honoring "rite of passage" from being a single dude to a manly husband. I've thought of grilling him on a few questions about his future wife, about what a man will need to know about his wife, about chivalry, etc. 

Does anyone have some other good ideas on what I could incorporate to make this a meaningful "rite of passage"?


----------



## earl40 (Nov 6, 2010)

I always wanted to do a "party" boat fishing expedition for my brothers. Catch a ton of fish then have the the ladies clean,gut, and feed us when we come back from throwing up.


----------



## TomVols (Nov 6, 2010)

Only thing I've ever been part of in this way is a day at the golf course, followed by a meal together.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Nov 6, 2010)

paint ball seems to be common.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 6, 2010)

table tennis... beer... steak... more table tennis... a few comics in the group could give funny presentations regarding marital advice and exaggerated lamentations that the "old days" are gone with embarrassing stories... more table tennis and beer and steak... songs in worship... an inspiring message from a pastor... cigars... Wow, I need to get married soon. This is sounding way too enjoyable.


----------



## nwink (Nov 8, 2010)

That does sound pretty enjoyable, Andrew!


----------



## Zenas (Nov 8, 2010)

Go hunting and make him clean the kills.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 8, 2010)

I hosted a bachelor party for my cousin; we had a skeet shooting competition; followed by grilling out, beer & cigars, and a darts tournament.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 8, 2010)

nicnap said:


> I hosted a bachelor party for my cousin; we had a skeet shooting competition; followed by grilling out, beer & cigars, and a darts tournament.


 
Best bachelor party ever. Just don't do it in the wrong order and do beer and cigars prior to the skeet competition. 

Here's an idea: do skeet shooting competition but someone get their hands on a Taurus Judge and see who can rack up the most clays with those .410 shells. Win.


----------



## EverReforming (Nov 8, 2010)

I was recently the best man in a friend's wedding, and for his bachelor party, we did an all-day thing. It started with all of us getting lunch at a pizza place, then heading out to a college football game for some tailgating and then the actual game. We ended the day by sitting down for a couple of drinks. Throw in a couple opportunities to talk to him about marraige, and laughing when the soon to be father-in-law decided to prank call his daughter and tell her we lost the groom-to-be, asking if she'd heard from him and it turned out to be an awesome day.

I don't know how close you are to a college or professional sports team, or when the wedding is in comparison to sports seasons for you. But the sporting event was a really cool thing that everybody really seemed to enjoy.


----------



## Michael (Nov 8, 2010)

Drop him off at dusk in a remote wooded area with three matches, a copy of _Your Best Life Now_, and a parrot that repeats everything he says. Tell him to meet you back in town by morning.

It doesn't have much to do with marriage, but it's fun to do anyway...


----------



## nwink (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 8, 2010)

See also:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/ideas-christian-bachelor-party-61793/

AMR


----------



## Andrew Gordon (Nov 8, 2010)

camping, canoeing, kayaking, climbing, beach trip, anything outside...


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 9, 2010)

EverReforming said:


> Throw in a couple opportunities to talk to him about marraige, and* laughing when the soon to be father-in-law decided to prank call his daughter and tell her we lost the groom-to-be, asking if she'd heard from him* and it turned out to be an awesome day.




Hahaha!


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 9, 2010)

One of my best friends' bachelor parties was pretty good and quite enjoyable.

Brunch
Shooting Range
SpeedZone - Mini golf/go-carts/arcade
Fridays for early dinner and a brew
Texas Rangers game for the evening

It was a blast and very well done.

And if you want to have a more mentoring opportunity, then take the groom to be and another man he really respects and go out to a pub for a very extended evening of serious conversation among friends.


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 9, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> table tennis... beer... steak... more table tennis... a few comics in the group could give funny presentations regarding marital advice and exaggerated lamentations that the "old days" are gone with embarrassing stories... more table tennis and beer and steak... songs in worship... an inspiring message from a pastor... cigars... Wow, I need to get married soon. This is sounding way too enjoyable.



I agree with this and would point all good Christians to the central reason: steak.

I would add paintball and/or bowling. But this looks good to me. We went to a brewery for my party, went to the movies, and then watched The Princess Bride. It was kinda lame, but still fun. Mostly just to spend time with my dad, brother, and friends.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 9, 2010)

Michael said:


> Drop him off at dusk in a remote wooded area with three matches, a copy of _Your Best Life Now_, and a parrot that repeats everything he says. Tell him to meet you back in town by morning.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 9, 2010)

Michael said:


> Drop him off at dusk in a remote wooded area with three matches, a copy of Your Best Life Now, and a parrot that repeats everything he says. Tell him to meet you back in town by morning.



So, alone with his profound contemplations of the significance of holy matrimony, he enjoys a light dinner of roasted parrot over the embers of a NY Times best-seller. Well done.


----------



## Michael (Nov 9, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Michael said:
> 
> 
> > Drop him off at dusk in a remote wooded area with three matches, a copy of Your Best Life Now, and a parrot that repeats everything he says. Tell him to meet you back in town by morning.
> ...


Spot on


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Nov 9, 2010)

My brother in law did his at Dave and Busters. It was fun and really clean. Thats what I am planning for mine.


----------

